
Show HN: Product recommendations by TOP tech bloggers - vvvkkk
https://bubblehunt.com/
======
vvvkkk
Hi everybody! This is search platfrom for content creators, where we indexing
Youtube channels and providing content, goods, services which are recommended
by bloggers. If you know some interesting bloggers - you can write in comments
below and we add all products and other content by them and make this data
searchable. You will can to ask some request like "keyboard" directly and get
all keyboards which they already recommended. Enjoy! And ask me questions, if
you have, feel free to do this)

